# Installation automatique d'une action automator



## monsieur novembre (13 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir

Je cherche un moyen simple d'ajouter une action automator sur le poste de l'utilisateur lorsqu'il installe mon application. 

J'ai une action fonctionnelle sur mon poste de dev qui surveille le contenu d'un répertoire et lorsqu'un fichier d'un certain type est créé, appelle mon application en lui donnant en paramètre le chemin du nouveau document. 

Tout ça marche très bien mais j'aimerais simplifier au maximum le boulot des utilisateurs et donc automatiser les tâches suivantes en fin d'installation de mon application:
- copier les bons fichiers d'action aux bons endroits (~/Library/Scripts/Folder\ Action\ Scripts/mon_action.scpt ?)
- créer le répertoire à surveiller
- activer les actions de dossier pour ce répertoire

C'est peut-être évident mais je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre. Je connais assez peu l'environnement Mac et je n'ai pas trouvé de doc pour réaliser ce type d'opérations

Je suis preneur de tout bon conseil 
Merci beaucoup

Mr N.


----------

